# Big Yahooooo for these dogs



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

My daughter and I had dogs tested for CGC today. My 4 GSD's and my little Yorkie passed







Lish, my daughter, also had two of her GSD's pass. We are extremely excited because all of our dogs are rescues who had issues of various types when they first arrived in our households.

Big congrats to Lish because one of her dogs that passed was Blue. There were several board topics related to him last year with major problems she was having. She has overcome them and Blue has turned out to be an AWESOME dog!

Lish................GREAT JOB I am proud of you~and of Blue!


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats to everyone! That is very exciting and impressive news. And a big wow for Lish and Blue, I always knew they could do it!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Thank you! Did you follow Blue's story last year? He is really turning out to be a nice dog.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

A BIG congrats Tracie and lish!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Tracie thats awesome!!!!









and a BIG congrats to Lish & Blue!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's awesome.. CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Thank you Lynn

BTW, the GSD in your AVATAR photo is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is outstanding!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats on your CGC


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

That's wonderful...congrats!!!!!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Thank you everyone


----------

